# 7 Runs (Dead River)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy and I fished the first lake of Dead River this morning for bream and did not get a bite. It was about the same in the 2nd lake. The river is so low there is no water moving in Dead River until you get below the cut that goes over to the main Choctawhatchee. 

The bite picked up a little in moving water and we found a temporary honey hole that was looking good. I hung one that we never got to see....it broke my $30 graphite Little Jewel. After putting 28 bream in the box caught here and there, about half good ones, we decided to motor to the Choctaw for an hour of catfishing. We detoured into a slough just below the confluence of Holmes Creek where my partner managed to break his $30 graphite Little Jewel, but not on a fish. 

Then we switched to catfishing in the main river which proved to be nonproductive. For that little diversion my Ambassador 6500 anti-reverse decided to not work so that rig was out of commission.

Time to head to the hill.

The good bream will go to the club fish fry next month and I'll fry up the dinks crispy and eat bones and all. Haven't done that in years.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you and your fishing buddy would stop swordfighting with your Little Jewels, you might minimize the damage. :whistling:

Glad you found some keepers. I went last Saturday and caught only one keeper bluegill and one channel cat. Maybe I should stick to striper fishing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm done with the Bluegills, cant really catch any big ones and little ones are like butterbeans - Hard to catch, Hard to clean, but good to eat. All them bones just don't make no sense though when crappie fillets are just as good, easer to clean and fillets got no bones!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My partner caught a 12" crappie on a cricket today. Forgot to mention that. I get to eat it tomorrow. We will be after crappie before long.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

5 12"ers will feed the wife and I with a couple leftover to put in a biscuit the next morning. Plus I got no scales stuck to my neck!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a woman fish stripers with me (the Pipebomb Mom) and she would look at all the tiny shad scales stuck to her and she called them "Princess Sparkles".

Whatever. Get out of my boat, you crazy old bat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I got 7 of those bream butterbeans I'm going to fry along with the crappie for lunch today. Used to have a lady friend of the family that loved 4-5 inch bream. She could eat a dozen or more of them. 
Have a mullet snatching trip planned for tomorrow but the weather may change my mind by morning.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> I'll fry up the dinks crispy and eat bones and all. Haven't done that in years.


My Papa called them "hard fry's". If a Bream was 2" he went in the bucket. Miss that Old Man.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm done with the Bluegills, cant really catch any big ones and little ones are like butterbeans - Hard to catch, Hard to clean, but good to eat. All them bones just don't make no sense though when crappie fillets are just as good, easer to clean and fillets got no bones!



My butter beans and my partners crappie hit the spot this evening along with a tall glass of local Chautauqua Winery "Carlos"


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My brother took my Dad to Wilkerson Bluff last night and set 25 bush hooks. They used soap and shiners. Caught 8 nice catfish. If they would have stayed after dark and run them at least once they probably would have caught more. I stopped by his house around lunch to check on him and Mom and they ask me to cook some for them. How could I say no?

A few months ago my Dad was short of breath and went to the ER at Sacred Heart. He was admitted to the hospital and stayed a week. He had 4 liters of fluid pulled from his chest. They did a biopsy on a growth in his lung. All test came back non-malignant. Since he has been to a different doctor several times a week. His kidney doctor says he is OK go see his heart doctor. The heart doctor says it is not his heart go see his pulmonary doctor and so on.

After doing a catscan last week he visited his lung doctor Wednesday. The growth in his lung has grown quite a bit and now another biopsy is being scheduled. This should have been taken care of weeks ago. We are considering taking him to MD Anderson. Please pray for him. His name is Billy Gordon. He is 87 years young.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You got it Billyb!! Prayers for Dad, his medical caretakers and you and your mom!


----------



## SeaPA (May 31, 2015)

I hate to hear that Billy. Me and the family will keep him in our prayers. 

- your favorite CPA


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys for your prayers. Fishwalton the mullet bite has really died in Milton. I was thinking about going and a freind said he caught 6 Monday and 2 Wednesday. Might go to the river instead.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Thanks guys for your prayers. Fishwalton the mullet bite has really died in Milton. I was thinking about going and a freind said he caught 6 Monday and 2 Wednesday. Might go to the river instead.



I'm sure everyone is with you billyb as you deal with with Dad's situation and our prayers go out to him, you and the family. God bless!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Had a mullet trip planned for early this morning and still may go a little later, but I have a sister in Tallahassee and may have to go over there or she may be headed over here this morning. So many trees down she can't get to her house this morning.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We managed to get to the Nancy's Cut mullet hole by 8:30 this moring and fished until 12:30. I think billyb may have put the Milton hex on us.....4 hours of fishing....1 mullet....the only one happy is my partners cat named "Jack".


----------

